# ThermoPro Models



## ranch41 (Jun 22, 2017)

New to the forum and actually found my way here through my research of the various thermometers.  Anyway, is there a source to compare the various TP's such as the 08 vs the 20 vs the Smoker?

Thanks for any help


----------



## ranch41 (Jun 22, 2017)

Upon further inspection, I realized that TP models are made by ThermoPRO and the "Smoke" is made by ThermoWORKS.  Now I see that both are two totally different companies.  

Update-Any comparison between the ThermoPrp and ThermoWorks product?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2017)

All I can say is the Thermoworks Smoke is a very high quality therm, made by a very reliable company.

Al


----------



## bregent (Jun 23, 2017)

Ranch41 said:


> New to the forum and actually found my way here through my research of the various thermometers. Anyway, is there a source to compare the various TP's such as the 08 vs the 20 vs the Smoker?
> 
> Thanks for any help


ThermoWorks tends to make products of much higher quality than ThermoPro or Maverick. The deal breaker for me with the Smoke is that you need to set/adjust alarms on the sender, rather than the receiver. 

The TP-08 is a dual probe thermometer that can be used to monitor meat and cooker temps and has low alarm setting to warn if cooker temp is out of range. It has an annoying unidirectional alarm setting.

The TP-20 has bi-direction alarm setting, but does not have an alarm for low cooker temps, making it a poor choice if you want to be alerted if the cooker temps are out of range.


----------

